
Ask HN: Why would a company like Apple hire a scalar wave researcher? - neom
I was looking over job postings tonight and saw &quot;Strong analytical skills in the area of scalar wave theory, partial differential equations, perturbation theory, nonlinear analysis techniques in wave propagation for acoustics and optics.&quot; with &quot; Knowledgable&#x2F;Experience on statistical mechanics, quantum theory as applied to gases.&quot; - I was curious as to how this engineering might be applied to future consumer technologies?
======
nabla9
They seek research engineer or physicist that can do work with semiconductor
lasers and ultrasound in laboratory.

It may not be related directly to consumer products. Apple develops
manufacturing technologies. On the consumer side there are many places where
those skills may be useful. Self-driving cars, pulse or blood oxygen
measurement, new cameras and sensors etc.

------
Doyniish
Sounds like this person will be working on their rumored over-ear wireless
headphone.

------
heyjudy
Sorry, free energy doesn't count as valid science but Apple did hire jugglers,
musicians and other non-engineers in the past.

------
hahabrew
it would seem they are interested in quantum entanglement

